# Secret Weapon For Finding Curled Sticks



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Just watched a show on National Geographic where a man trained his dog to find moose antlers. Well, take a look at Trip the stick hunting dog. People ask, "Randy, how do you find all those curled sticks?" Now you know my secret!


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Can you teach him to find gold nuggets?


----------



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

I would be happy if he would stop peeing on the sticks.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

"I would be happy if he would stop peeing on the sticks."

Is that how you twist them? Must be potent pee.

BJ


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

Ha! I have an Airedale also, maybe I can train him to do the same!


----------

